#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-12-12
<R0man> hi
<R0man> Maybe someone here who can help me with some problems with BTG?
<Roman1443> http://nopaste.info/5f8ba9f743.html
<Roman1443> I created a symlink to a dir, which is chmod 777, but when I try to access that file from another machine, I get "403 - Forbidden". This is what apache2.conf says: http://nopaste.info/20b24b6262.html and this is sites-enabled: http://nopaste.info/5f8ba9f743.html .. Someone maybe has a clue?
